
Police Boss Unloads on Smollett Over Alleged Race Hoax - Cyclone_
https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/chicago-police-blast-jussie-smollett-phony-attack-bogus-police-reports-cause-real-harm
======
towaway1138
I hope they throw away the key. He's done more harm to the downtrodden than
any Klansman ever could.

